# Schools around papamoa



## Debs78 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Myself my husband and our 4 year old daughter have just moved here to papamoa nz November 2010. We are currently living with my parents until my husband has completed 3 months at his new workplace then we are looking at getting a mortgage so that we can buy a house we are looking at buying papamoa as we love this area but we need to look at schools also for our daughter ! Does anyone know of any good schools around this area or know of any to avoid ? Any info will be a great help thanks 

Debs x


----------

